# Wood Rim Tires



## chrisallen (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I hope someone can help. I purchased a set of 28" wood rims to complete a bike that I am restoring and was wondering if anyone out there knows where I can get tires for these. I did a little investigating on internet but not much luck... Help me please.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2011)

Memory Lane Classics, Coker tire, E-Bay.  Warning, some tires being sold are really solid tires, others are true single tube.  Good luck!


----------



## ericbaker (Feb 27, 2011)

If you dont need to be period correct styling, Larger cyclocross tubular tires will sometimes work if the rim is narrow enough


----------



## walter branche (Feb 27, 2011)

if you or a friend goes to any bicycle swap meet there are plenty of 28 inch tires available ,,.. or buy a bike that has a set and get the tires-and sell or piece out the bike and the tires will be free -class dismissed ,


----------



## bud poe (Feb 27, 2011)

I want to go to the bike swaps YOU'VE been going to!  Not seeing too many ridable (or un-ridable for that matter!) 28"ers in the last several years...I suppose that's why the repop's and "dummy" solids are fetching such BIG BUCKS ($350.00/pair?!)....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 27, 2011)

Bud beat me to the punch on this thread as I was thinking the same thing.
It is true that your best bet might be buying a whole 28" bike, as it doing so in person, but these bikes are scarce, scarcer still are those with original single tubes that haven't further vulcanized into something resembling a dead snake.
It takes perfect conditions for these to survive.
I have an original pair that are oiled up and just laying down in my attic, not yet paired with any bike...I could fetch several hundred dollars for them, yet they ain't going anywhere...that's how scarce these are.
If you plan on restoring correct, it will take patience and resigning to the fact that they can never be ridden (safely) unless you change out your wheels.
If there was ever a case for repop's this would be it and the sites above have them.


----------

